# Failing of final road test



## joeypctan

I have failed my driving road test last week for the first time and still feeling rather sore about it as I have now got to take an extra 8 lessons. Feeling rather upset about it but apparently many people has failed the test. Does anyone have any tips on passing the test?


----------



## Chocoholic

What did they tell you that you failed on? If we were elsewhere, I would say practice, practice, practice - it's kind of sad people can't have a provisional license here to drive with a qualified driver so that they can get road time.


----------



## rsinner

joeypctan said:


> I have failed my driving road test last week for the first time and still feeling rather sore about it as I have now got to take an extra 8 lessons. Feeling rather upset about it but apparently many people has failed the test. Does anyone have any tips on passing the test?


I failed it thrice  stupid me and a worse examiner. Failed me for stupid reasons.

Easier said than done, dont get nervous. Thats all. Really. They are checking your for confidence as well. 
Glance in the mirrors (and make sure you move your head to do it so that the examiner knows you are checking them). Do not forget to put the car on park before you step out for someone else to take the exam (I saw someone get failed for it - obviously he should). 
And just adopt the safety first approach - for example, if you have to enter a road, and even if you can see a vehicle FAAAAR in the horizon, do not enter the road. Similarly, if you are behind a vehicle which has stopped at a trafiic light, make sure you are at least 1.5 car lengths away (though the recommended distance is 1 car length). The examiners are just looking to fail you, so give them no reason to. all the best


----------



## Chocoholic

rsinner said:


> if you have to enter a road, and even if you can see a vehicle FAAAAR in the horizon, do not enter the road.


Tough one, if you have time and space to go, you should do, otherwise they're just as likely to fail you for hesitating and holding up traffic behind you.


----------



## rsinner

Chocoholic said:


> Tough one, if you have time and space to go, you should do, otherwise they're just as likely to fail you for hesitating and holding up traffic behind you.


I know, but I was failed for that once  Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## dizzyizzy

One of my colleagues from India failed 7 times  Poor dude

Other tips:

- when you get on the car, practice your acting by pretending to be doing a visual inspection of the car tires 
- make sure the examiner has their seat belt on, some of them will leave it off on purpose just to fail you
- exaggerate your movements when you are checking the mirrors so that is very clear that you are doing this. Do this every couple of minutes.
- do not forget to indicate
- when looking over your shoulder, also exaggerate your movements even if you feel your neck is about to break 
- as rsinner says, act very confident


----------



## joeypctan

I failed because she said I was lacking of observation and she said I was slow to move out from a junction. So 1 of the reason i failed cause I saw the traffic coming due to change of lights and i thought i was having test so be safe and didnt move off. I think if i have gone she might have said dangerous driving. So stressed out now!


----------



## Chocoholic

joeypctan said:


> I failed because she said I was lacking of observation and she said I was slow to move out from a junction. So 1 of the reason i failed cause I saw the traffic coming due to change of lights and i thought i was having test so be safe and didnt move off. I think if i have gone she might have said dangerous driving. So stressed out now!


So basically you hesitated. It's a fine line, if you have time and space to go, then do so. As the others have said you have to exaggerate everything, it's no good just looking with your eyes, because the examiner won't see that, move your head to check the mirrors and do it often.

Sounds like it wasn't anything major, just over do it all on your next test.


----------



## Lais07

Today was my final Test and unfortunately I failed either, I took only 3 mins, one of them was waiting in the traffic light, so stupid ... he failed me because i changed lane just after the traffic lights, also because he asked me to increase speed and i was on the max speed of the road, I felt like this is really ridiculous they just want to get money out of ma pocket.


----------



## 200256

well then they just have to raise initial price and not to fail people on purpose, time is the most expensive resource...

I sure hope that PRO from my company knows someone at some driving school as I wouldn't stand that some punk examiner fails me with my 12 years of daily 100+km in heavy traffic and Security escort driving certificate


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE

I have heard of many people failing and people who were very experinced drivers , I think it all because of MONEY,the driving schools know they have you and they want you to just keep paying. It also helps if you know somebody as usual.


----------



## M.A.K

Not really.. my first try on a manual went pretty good and there was a stage where he asked me to change the lane and the lane i was supposed to go to had a car travelling maybe 5kms below the limit but i didnt hesitate gave the accelerater and changed lane speed went almost 5kms above the limit so he said 'good, now back to 80' which i did. After the test he called me to the side and said you should be more careful at the stop signs and passed me. The other guy with me was also passed and it was his first try too even though he forgot to pull his handbrake at a signal and the car moved back a bit, third guy failed though. So i dont think its a money making scam and none of us had any 'wastas'. Thats just my experience.


----------



## joeypctan

*Lucky*

It's really about luck. Passed on my second attempt. My test lasted 3 mins, getting out of car park and the school compund, turn right and turn left a couple of times and stop at the side of the road. I thought I have failed again not knowing what I did wrong. 

Glad that the hurdle is over


----------



## BringBackBuck8

Judging by the driving I experience here in Dubai I can't believe anyone fails the test; lots should!


----------



## Fawad Ahmad

Buddy don't worry about failing for first time, next time go with confidence and try to take care of every thing what your supervisor has told you to do. as you asked for tips so i would like to mention one link regarding tips. This is a guide which has wonderful tips.. and I passed my test on the next attempt after studying this 4,5 pages guide. As i can't post the link here, so if you are interested then go to google and right in qoutes "tipstopassdrivingtestindubai" and hit enter and select the first result. 
which will be "tips to pass driving test in dubai dot blogspot dot ae"


----------



## Laowei

joeypctan said:


> It's really about luck. Passed on my second attempt. *My test lasted 3 mins, getting out of car park and the school compund, turn right and turn left a couple of times and stop at the side of the road*. I thought I have failed again not knowing what I did wrong.
> 
> Glad that the hurdle is over


3 minutes! wow :eek2:that really explains a lot.


----------



## Mummina

*Ramesh*

My Wife passed from Abu Dhabi on her first test (Automatic License ) she took 30 class from a Patan (Language Barrier but managed ). Thank to all of you for posting GREAT Tips and your experiences which helped her a lot. Thanks Guy Keep posting and this will help others.


----------



## currently_indian

Is there a private driving school in Dubai through which I can learn driving ? I want to minimise chances of failure in test.


----------



## BedouGirl

currently_indian said:


> Is there a private driving school in Dubai through which I can learn driving ? I want to minimise chances of failure in test.


Do you mean a private instructor?


----------



## currently_indian

BedouGirl said:


> Do you mean a private instructor?


Yes. Is that possible ? I will need to take driving license from Umm Al Quwain but stay in Dubai. It is highly inconvenient to travel to/from UAQ to Dubai. If I get all the driving lessons from a private instructor in Dubai & then due to my Indian DL I can opt to directly appear for road test in UAQ, that would be great.


----------



## BedouGirl

currently_indian said:


> Yes. Is that possible ? I will need to take driving license from Umm Al Quwain but stay in Dubai. It is highly inconvenient to travel to/from UAQ to Dubai. If I get all the driving lessons from a private instructor in Dubai & then due to my Indian DL I can opt to directly appear for road test in UAQ, that would be great.


Someone asked this question recently. I don't think there are any private instructors here, but I bet someone who works for one of the schools here wouldn't mind a little work on the side.


----------



## Stevesolar

currently_indian said:


> Yes. Is that possible ? I will need to take driving license from Umm Al Quwain but stay in Dubai. It is highly inconvenient to travel to/from UAQ to Dubai. If I get all the driving lessons from a private instructor in Dubai & then due to my Indian DL I can opt to directly appear for road test in UAQ, that would be great.


Hi,
Where is your visa from - Dubai or UAQ?
It is far less complicated to get license from the Emirate where your visa has been issued.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal

currently_indian said:


> Is there a private driving school in Dubai through which I can learn driving ? I want to minimise chances of failure in test.


Surely that means that you shouldn't be driving alone yet then, so take more lessons with your driving school? Or is it a money thing?


----------



## BedouGirl

I was thinking about this - when you're learning to drive here, do you get a provisional license (like we do in the UK)? Is it legal to drive a non-school vehicle while you're learning?


----------



## currently_indian

The Rascal said:


> Surely that means that you shouldn't be driving alone yet then, so take more lessons with your driving school? Or is it a money thing?


Certainly not money thing, but going every day to UAQ from Dubai for lessons is a BIG pain. There is a bus from Dubai to RAK which drops you at UAQ in between but while coming back you have to take a taxi and cross all the traffic of Sharjah - there is NO bus service for coming back ! On top of that, I heard that if you fail driving test in UAQ, the next test date can not be earlier than two months. Not sure if this is a rule only in UAQ.


----------



## currently_indian

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Where is your visa from - Dubai or UAQ?
> It is far less complicated to get license from the Emirate where your visa has been issued.
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve, see my response in above post.


----------



## currently_indian

Ok eventually it turned out I had to take driving license from Umm Al Quwain. I passed signal test as well as parking test and have taken 12 classes for road as of today. Will be finishing all classes this week and for the first time will appear for road test coming Sunday (Nov 8, 2015). From other posts and my experience so far, it is highly likely that passing a road test is a matter of luck. Here are the pitfalls I found in the process so far :

* The signal test theory was a good opportunity to teach people road rules, give some theory behind driving. However most of the time was spent on mugging questions that are likely to come in exam. 

* Almost 20 classes were wasted in reverse parking lessons. It could have been done in much lesser time and better techniques could have been tried. I learnt so many parking techniques from YouTube but alas I could not try them as the instructor always sits in the car who forces his techniques on you !

* So far I have taken road classes from different instructors and I found both give importance to different traits. One instructor constantly bothers me if I do not observe all the mirrors every five seconds while the other does not notices it at all. One says to observe the mirror before firing the indicator whereas other asks to fire the indicator light immediately. None of the instructors allow me to observe my mistakes. Example, if I turn steering wheel too much, then allow me to correct it myself next time. But no they would dictate every time I turn, even if I do it correctly. It is here I feel having a private instructor who allows me to make minor mistakes and later on allows me to correct them. So many techniques available on Google/YouTube go waste if all I have to do is follow partially qualified instructor !

This is experience so far, will post about road test after I appear for it.


----------



## BedouGirl

Good luck! And remember, mirror, signal, mirror, maneuver


----------



## Stevesolar

BedouGirl said:


> Good luck! And remember, mirror, signal, mirror, maneuver


Until you get your license - then it is simply - random manouver, no mirror, no signal.


----------



## SummerGlow

Well, from my experience people fail for a reason. I also got my driving license here and the other two girls that were being examined with me nearly killed us all. One couldnt reverse, the other one entered the road looking at the wrong traffic light and just couldnt stay in one lane.


----------



## QOFE

currently_indian;8624049 One instructor constantly bothers me if I do not observe all the mirrors every five seconds while the other does not notices it at all. One says to observe the mirror before firing the indicator whereas other asks to fire the indicator light immediately. None of the instructors allow me to observe my mistakes. Example said:


> who allows me to make minor mistakes[/I] and later on allows me to correct them. So many techniques available on Google/YouTube go waste if all I have to do is follow partially qualified instructor !
> 
> This is experience so far, will post about road test after I appear for it.


Do you have a problem with somebody observing and correcting your mistakes? Just do as you're told. We don't want yet another dangerous driver on the roads...
Physical driving lessons are there for a reason!


----------



## Desert_Ed

BedouGirl said:


> I was thinking about this - when you're learning to drive here, do you get a provisional license (like we do in the UK)? Is it legal to drive a non-school vehicle while you're learning?


Yes, you get a "provisional license" but you are only allowed to learn qualified instructor in a driving school



BedouGirl said:


> Good luck! And remember, mirror, signal, mirror, maneuver


Actually over here they they teach the super complicated and neck breaking sequence of

Signal, mirror, mirror, blind spot, mirror, mirror, maneuver.


----------



## currently_indian

QOFE said:


> Do you have a problem with somebody observing and correcting your mistakes? Just do as you're told. We don't want yet another dangerous driver on the roads...
> Physical driving lessons are there for a reason!


I am not saying I have a problem with someone, infact I would be the one of the most courteous & safe driver you would ever find on road. The problem I highlight is consistency. Two instructors from the same driving school - one says you need to observe mirrors every 5 seconds, observe mirror before turning the indicator left/right, immediately join the road from shoulder if no one is coming. The other one stairs at me if I am observing mirrors every 5 seconds, asks to first drive for few seconds on shoulder and then slowly join the road instead of quickly, never asks me to do a shoulder check. None of them ever ask me to do a 360 degree check before reversing car from parking. When instructors from same school are so inconsistent, it may be the same for traffic policemen who decide your test result!


----------



## currently_indian

Ok I now know why there are so horrible drivers in UAE and more importantly, why people fail driving test so many times. One of the main reason is incompetent and low paid driving instructors who seldom know their stuff. For instance, while taking a left turn in a roundabout, one instructor always asks me to move to right lane when exiting and yells if I don't do that. The second instructor insists to exit on leftmost lane when taking a left turn. The first instructor says we can do a full round in a round-about and then go straight which I doubt is true. I was confused and found on YouTube that second instructor is correct. Even a newstory in media confirms the same :

"Before entering a roundabout, drivers need to use the right-hand indicator for turning right, and use the left-hand indicator for turning left or for making a U-turn,” Mr Al Mansoori said. “Use the right-hand indicator while exiting a roundabout. The lane you used to enter the roundabout should be the same while exiting to avoid accidents due to lane changing.”

Motorists in UAE must learn better lane discipline | The National

I have a driving test tomorrow and need to confirm what to do in the test in such scenario ???


----------

